
What if you're homepage was a command prompt? - Corrado
http://www.elevenyellow.com/
======
_eric
That's an interesting idea.

Minor typo in the title of this post, though: you're > your.

------
bshimmin
Idea for the next iteration: make the keywords in bold into links which can be
clicked, then get rid of the command prompt.

~~~
bhaak
It's cumbersome on mobile, so making the bold keywords into links would be a
good idea.

But I don't think they should get rid of the command prompt. One of my most
immersive gaming experience was with Space Quest III and that was mainly
because of the keyboard (even though my version also featured mouse support).

~~~
bshimmin
Sorry, I was being a bit snarky there (if you make the bold keywords
clickable, it of course obviates the need for the command prompt - but the
command prompt is fun in and of itself, even if it's more cumbersome to use).

------
throwaway2016a
I think I'd rather see something like...

"Telnet into www.example.com 8080 for the text version of our site" and have
the main site more friendly.

Also, I don't intend to discount the work here but... this has been done...
many times. I wish I could find a link right now. I've also seen homepages
with vim key bindings.

There is also a bug where you can't copy and paste because the text
immediately deselects. That might be intentional though.

Edit: also there might be a missed opportunity here. You could make applying
for a job use the prompt as well. Might have the added bonus of testing how
well the candidate knows command line. Right now it asks for applications via
email.

~~~
captn3m0
[https://uni.xkcd.com/](https://uni.xkcd.com/) still works

------
zoidb
You should check out [http://terminal.jcubic.pl/](http://terminal.jcubic.pl/),
it has a lot of nice terminal-like features and wouldn't be hard to drop in as
a replacement if you were looking for something that feels a little more
realistic. I used it for a side-project of mine,
[https://cmdchallenge.com](https://cmdchallenge.com)

------
rm_-rf_slash
Neat! If anything, the novelty of a command prompt hooked me to read more
about the company than the slick-and-snazzy sites usually get me to do.

------
ThinkingGuy
For those wondering what happens if you try view this page in a text-only
browser, Elinks just shows a blank page with the text "Ey_Terminal :: Home" in
the upper left corner.

------
abuani
I tried to tab for autocomplete and it toggles Chrome's info button showing
the sites not secure. How to I put in a pull request for autocomplete?

------
flashgordon
Neat idea. Tab completion (+auto complete?) would have been really good too!

------
tyingq
Breaks if you type this into the command line:

<div class="command"></div>

~~~
sonofgod
And <script>alert("!")</script> works :)

------
oneoranotherone
type hacking in prompt :-)

